# New Hampshire electrical work on your home



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a friend call me, and ask if could do any electrical work on his own
home, located in Concord, New Hamsphire. 

I told him I wasn't up to date with his area. I like to hear from anyone
as to what he could and could not do. Thanks.

Oh, for all I know, he may have to pull his own electrical permit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure about Concord, but i do skip across to work in towns on the other side of conneticut river from time to time Ranger

basically, the 'state' , last i heard, has 3 electrical inspectors, some of the lager municipalities having their own exclusive inspectors

the state requires townships to issue permits for them, and it's been my experience that many simply blow the state off

i'm also informed that one needs a license to do any resi work in NH, but looking at the nature of most wiring i see that obviously hasn't happened

you might find out more here>

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/firesafety/building/electrician/boardmembers.html

~CS~


----------



## acelectric44 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am an electrician in NH and yes, you can do anything electrically on your own home. Whether it be add an outlet or wire a brand new house (as long as it's for YOU) However, obviously it has to be inspectable work and if the house burns down because of an electrical issue it's on you


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

just my opinion Ace, 

the state of NH could produce it's _own_ electrical permit the townships could either copy or refer to

Got into a bit of a flap with this in Alstead, which _refused_ to issue electrical permits

so i did a service upgrade without one

poco wouldn't hook it up without an inspection....(so i did)

when i called for an inspection, it took 3 weeks for them to show up....

first thing the dude said was _'where's your permit' _

after explaining the situation he took off in a huff to Alstead T-hall

i think they're still at odds....

~CS~


----------



## acelectric44 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's strange, funny enough I live right near Alstead, I'm not sure what their deal is, but maybe because of lack of electrical inspector they needed you to go to the state for a permit


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Truth be told, I'd much rather work in an area where I don't have to deal with permits and inspections.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Truth be told, I'd much rather work in an area where I don't have to deal with permits and inspections.



Where would that be?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Where would that be?


Off the top of my head, Vermont, Pennsylvania, Ohio (where Cleter D is from), parts of rural New York state and I'm sure many others that I'm not aware of.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Homeowners can and do their own electrical,plumbing, building, and gas. In my town the only electrical they won't let a HO do is a service or pool. Has to be primary residence IIRC.

Tom


----------

